# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Smiley d'or 2010 : les papotages

## mlny84

Voici la discussion o vous pouvez mettre tous vos commentaires et questions sur cette dition 2010 du smiley d'Or.

Sinon pour les participations, c'est par l -->ici<--

A vos claviers !

----------


## shadowmoon

Pour ma participation de cette anne, j'espre que mon thme suivi sera apprci par le jury. 

De plus comme les fois prcdentes, j'ai fait ca "au feeling", sans rflechir.

J'ai eu un flash pour le smiley bonus, j'ai trouv ca en 0.2 seconde(s).

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Good good a ! Je pensais que vous aviez oubli !

Voila qui a illumin ma journe  ::):

----------


## Maxoo

Yep !!

Heureusement que mlny84 tait l pour me le rappeler  :;): 

Bon, j'ai commenc un peu  lire les rponses mais : moi j'aime pas quand on explique en dtail sa phrase ... a veut dire que c'est pas comprhensible directement. Enfin ce n'est que mon avis  ::):  mais comme je fais parti du jury ^^

----------


## Sunchaser

> Enfin ce n'est que mon avis  mais comme je fais parti du jury ^^


Oouf ! H ben je vois que j'ai eu chaud alors ....  ::?: 

Mais ce genre de sentence peut influencer, et je dis donc "Objection votre honneur !" et je demande a ce que le jury ne tienne pas des derniers mots de Maxoo.

Non, mais !  ::mouarf::

----------


## mlny84

> Good good a ! Je pensais que vous aviez oubli !


On a pas oubli, on est juste un peu  la bourre mais encore dans les temps on est en 2010  ::mrgreen:: 




> je demande a ce que le jury ne tienne pas des derniers mots de Maxoo.


Une partie du jury va essayer de faire le poisson rouge et avoir la mmoire courte.

----------


## Maxoo

> Mais ce genre de sentence peut influencer, et je dis donc "Objection votre honneur !" et je demande a ce que le jury ne tienne pas des derniers mots de Maxoo.
> 
> Non, mais !


Non mais bien entendu, a ne regarde que moi.
D'ailleurs sur les premier que j'ai lu, j'ai essay (tant bien que mal) de ne pas lire les explications avant d'avoir compris par moi mme !

----------


## Invit

est-ce qu'il y aura un prix du public avec les thumb up/down?

----------


## Sunchaser

J'ai trouv certaines "interprtations" de Zeavan excellentes ...  ::ccool::

----------


## Auteur

Deux votes positifs pour ma contribution  ::yaisse3::   ::yaisse2::

----------


## zeavan

> J'ai trouv certaines "interprtations" de Zeavan excellentes ...


merci  :;):

----------


## mlny84

> Deux votes positifs pour ma contribution


Dis moi tu comptes faire une contribution "normale" un jour ?  ::aie::

----------


## witch

> Deux votes positifs pour ma contribution


T'en a un troisime de ma part  ::D:

----------


## Sunchaser

> T'en a un troisime de ma part


Et pan ! Une quatrime de ma part pour Auteur, finalement je trouve sa contribution trs "moderne", trs ... novatrice ... voyez vous  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Dis moi tu comptes faire une contribution "normale" un jour ?


ben............. non  ::aie:: 
 ::mrgreen:: 




> T'en a un troisime de ma part


merci witch  ::kiss:: 




> Et pan ! Une quatrime de ma part pour Auteur, finalement je trouve sa contribution trs "moderne", trs ... novatrice ... voyez vous


merci, merci,  ::ave:: 





> Et bien moi, je vais me contenter de voter.


 ::toutcasse::  -5 points

----------


## Maxoo

Moi j'ai mis un vote ngatif  ::langue:: 

Sinon @minnesota : mal jou  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Moi j'ai mis un vote ngatif


 ::cry::   ::cry:: 




J'espre que Mlny ( ::rose::   ::rose::   ::kiss:: ) mettra un vote + pour compenser   ::whistle:: 


 @minnesota : -7  ::toutcasse::

----------


## shadowmoon

J'adore le smiley bonus de 10 GOTO 10

----------


## BornBanane

Oula faut pas que je rate le coche cette anne  ::mrgreen:: 

Sauf si je veux garder mon smiley de plomb   ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

Ne vous inquitez pas, je redistribuerais les votes ngatifs  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit(e)

> Ne vous inquitez pas, je redistribuerais les votes ngatifs


hum, 9 votes ngatifs, 9 participants... c'est louche a.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Je proteste je n'ai distribu aucun vote ngatif.

Je prfre donner un vote positif au premier poste, celui de notre beau et merveilleux jury.

----------


## mlny84

> J'espre que Mlny (  ) mettra un vote + pour compenser





> Je prfre donner un vote positif au premier poste, celui de notre beau et merveilleux jury.


J'ai l'impression que certains ont sorti les flatteries pour le jury  ::mouarf:: 




> Ne vous inquitez pas, je redistribuerais les votes ngatifs


Fallait pas poster un papotage dans les contributions  ::whistle::

----------


## Auteur

> Je prfre donner un vote positif au premier poste, celui de notre beau et merveilleux jury.


juste un vote positif  ::roll::  (radin  ::aie:: )

Moi j'ai propos des  ::rose::  et des  ::kiss::

----------


## Maxoo

> J'ai l'impression que certains ont sorti les flatteries pour le jury


Ouais enfin surtout pour les jury filles !

 ::triste::

----------


## gmotw

Han, je reviens pile poil pour les smileys d'or. Bon allez, je vais faire chauffer mon imagination!

----------


## Auteur

> Han, je reviens pile poil pour les smileys d'or. Bon allez, je vais faire chauffer mon imagination!


elle est charmante ton histoire  ::):  Elle est authentique ? (quoi que la fondue savoyarde pour un repas romantique n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus appropri  ::aie:: )

----------


## gmotw

Hlas non. Et pourtant je ne cracherai pas sur une bague en diamant.  ::D:

----------


## Sunchaser

@ gmotw :   ::bravo::

----------


## lper

> (quoi que la fondue savoyarde pour un repas romantique n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus appropri )


Ben dans un ptit chalet sous la neige en alpage bien au chaud devant la chemine, rien de tel !  ::ccool:: 
Faut tout vous apprendre  la jeunesse d'aujourd'hui !  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

> Ben dans un ptit chalet sous la neige en alpage bien au chaud devant la chemine


*avec gmotw en guise de couverture en coton*, 


> rien de tel !


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Ben dans un ptit chalet sous la neige en alpage bien au chaud devant la chemine, rien de tel ! 
> Faut tout vous apprendre  la jeunesse d'aujourd'hui !


ok pour le chalet devant la chemine, mais la fondue  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> ok pour le chalet devant la chemine, mais la fondue


pas le chalet devant la chemine ::roll:: demande des conseils  minnesota, il a plein d'ides !!!   ::aie::  (n 'oubliez pas le diamant surtout...)

----------


## gmotw

Voyons, qui n'a jamais mang sa fondue savoyarde prs de la chemine d'un chalet perdu dans la montage, allong sur une peau de bte, une coupe en cristal remplie de champagne  la main.

----------


## lper

Aprs on dit que ce sont les hommes qui n'arrtent pas de fantasmer... ::roll:: 

 ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Aprs on dit que ce sont les hommes qui n'arrtent pas de fantasmer...


gmotw a donc post un message subliminal ?  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

> Voyons, qui n'a jamais mang sa fondue savoyarde prs de la chemine d'un chalet perdu dans la montage, allong sur une peau de bte, une coupe en cristal remplie de champagne  la main.


tu as oubli en tenue d'Eve pour acclrer l'arrive au dessert  ::haha::

----------


## Auteur

Je vois que gmotw et moi sommes en tte des votes  ::lun::   ::roi:: 





> <:3))))~~
> 
> Le rayonnement des UV qui vont faire fondre cette magnifique glace 2 boules... J'espre que c'tait pas parfum menthe-choco , sinon quel gchis ! :


menthe chocolat beurk  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Et bien moi, je vais me contenter de voter.


Petit message personnel  minnesota...

-11 points  ::toutcasse::   ::rire::

----------


## gmotw

> Je vois que gmotw et moi sommes en tte des votes


Donc la leon  retenir: il faut parler de nourriture? :o

----------


## Lyche

goinfres...

----------


## lper

> Donc la leon  retenir: il faut parler de nourriture? :o


ou tricher ? ::fessee::

----------


## mlny84

> ou tricher ?


tricher ?  ::koi::

----------


## Auteur

> Donc la leon  retenir: il faut parler de nourriture? :o


Je ne parle pas de nourriture moi dans ma contribution (sans doute pour a que j'ai des points ngatifs  ::aie:: )

----------


## mlny84

::alerte::  Plus qu'une semaine pour participer  ::alerte::

----------


## pcaboche

> J'ai eu un flash pour le smiley bonus, j'ai trouv ca en 0.2 seconde(s).


Moi aussi !  ::D:  Maintenant le plus dur, c'est de trouver les autres...  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## mlny84

> Maintenant le plus dur, c'est de trouver les autres...


Avec ton imagination dbordante et ta facilit pour les jeux de mots ?  :8O: 
Allons, tu vas bien nous faire une 14e participation, 13 a porte malheur  ::calim2::

----------


## pcaboche

> Avec ton imagination dbordante et ta facilit pour les jeux de mots ? 
> Allons, tu vas bien nous faire une 14e participation, 13 a porte malheur


Bon ben j'ai plus qu' m'y mettre maintenant...  ::aie::  Merci mlny...  ::aie:: 

(mais je vais quand mme rflchir parce qu'on a le droit qu' un seul essai...)

----------


## Auteur

> Avec ton imagination dbordante et ta facilit pour les jeux de mots ? 
> Allons, tu vas bien nous faire une 14e participation, 13 a porte malheur


14 concours dj  :8O:

----------


## Alvaten

Je pense qu'il parle de participant et non de nombre d'dition  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Je pense qu'il parle de participant et non de nombre d'dition


ah oui l d'un coup a le fait moins  ::aie::  :ai:e

----------


## mlny84

> Bon ben j'ai plus qu' m'y mettre maintenant...  Merci mlny...


De rien et  ::merci::  pour ta participation qui en fait 14 (et oui, 14 participation pour cette dition 2010)
Maintenant, vu de ta participation et de l'illustration en image, je sais pas si j'aurai mieux fait de rester sur 13... :aie :




> Mais au fait... c'est quand le 31 novembre?


Arf  ::aie::  On va dire 1 Dcembre inclu alors !

Alors avis aux retardataires, vous avez jusqu' demain 23h59 pour poster vos participations !

----------


## Sunchaser

Soirbon,

J'avoue que je suis surpris de voir si peu de commentaires sur la participation de pcaboche qui est, hum, disons, hum, .... piquante, et en mme temps dj 2 votes ngatifs.
Ne me dtes pas que vous tes en train de le punir pour son got des choses exotiques ! Heu, personne ne vous a oblig de vtir cet trange accoutrement mtallique, qui de toutes manires ne saurait convenir a tous les membres et orifices de la gente masculine  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pcaboche

> Soirbon,
> 
> J'avoue que je suis surpris de voir si peu de commentaires sur la participation de pcaboche qui est, hum, disons, hum, .... piquante, et en mme temps dj 2 votes ngatifs.
> Ne me dtes pas que vous tes en train de le punir pour son got des choses exotiques ! Heu, personne ne vous a oblig de vtir cet trange accoutrement mtallique, qui de toutes manires ne saurait convenir a tous les membres et orifices de la gente masculine


Moi j'imagine surtout la raction des gens qui m'ont sanctionn par des points ngatifs :

_"Mais quelle est donc la fonction de cet attirail mtallique ? Et  quoi peut bien servir cette trange poire ? ... Comment ? Il s'agit d'une ceinture de chastet masculine ? Cette longue tige doit donc se loger dans le canal de l'urtre ?  Et cette poire a pour but de s'insrer dans le fondement ?  Mais quelle horreur !!! 
Au bucher, hrtique !_  "

Et sinon, vous ne vous rendez pas compte du temps qu'il m'a fallu pour trouver un truc pareil... J'ai d'abord cherch dans les instruments de torture du moyen-ge, sans trop de succs. Mais le pire, c'est qu'il y a des gens suffisamment barrs pour imaginer (et fabriquer !) de tels instruments...

Sinon, smiley alternatif : *##_**_**8*

 ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Et sinon, vous ne vous rendez pas compte du temps qu'il m'a fallu pour trouver un truc pareil...


C'est ce que j'ai pens... Il a vraiment recherch beaucoup trop... Allez -1 !  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Et sinon, vous ne vous rendez pas compte du temps qu'il m'a fallu pour trouver un truc pareil...


Ah oui, ca j'imagine!  ::mouarf:: 
Quelle persvrance .... m'enfin ca ne doit tre qu'un des lments rangs dans la petite quincaillerie de "l'horreur". Et le pire, c'est que ce genre de matos doit tre trs trs cher.

----------


## pcaboche

> Et le pire, c'est que ce genre de matos doit tre trs trs cher.


Si tu regardes sur le site, rien que la "poire" fait $169...

----------


## Alvaten

> pire, c'est que ce genre de matos doit tre trs trs cher.


Je ne veut mme pas savoir pourquoi les prix vous intressent  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je ne veut mme pas savoir pourquoi les prix vous intressent


C'est vrai que ca peut paratre bizarre comme question de fait, comme ca  ::mouarf:: 
Explication: Je pensais "non seulement ya en a qui aiment ce faire mal" (parce que pour le reste de l'objet, les gens font ce qu'ils veulent c'est pas moi qui "jugerais", mais pour le "truc" du canal de l'urtre, bonjour les dgts possibles), "et en plus, ils payent cher pour ca".
Voili.

----------


## Invit(e)

> Je ne veut mme pas savoir pourquoi les prix vous intressent


Ca fait des cale-porte trs rsistants

----------


## pcaboche

> Je ne veut mme pas savoir pourquoi les prix vous intressent


Deux mots : "business opportunity".

 ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Alors c'est quand les rsultats ?  ::salive::

----------


## mlny84

> Alors c'est quand les rsultats ?


Va falloir tre un peu patient, mais  priori avant la fin de l'anne  ::):

----------


## pcaboche

> Envoy par pcaboche
> 
> 
> Et sinon, vous ne vous rendez pas compte du temps qu'il m'a fallu pour trouver un truc pareil...
> 
> 
> Ah oui, ca j'imagine!


Maintenant, imagine le temps qu'il va falloir au jury pour noter un truc pareil...  ::aie:: 

(en mme temps, c'est ce mme jury qui a fait appel  mon "imagination dbordante", n'est-ce pas mlny ?  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## mlny84

> (en mme temps, c'est ce mme jury qui a fait appel  mon "imagination dbordante", n'est-ce pas mlny ? )


Le jury il ne pensait pas que ton imagination dbordait autant  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

> Le jury il ne pensait pas que ton imagination dbordait autant


Tu voulais peut tre dire "dgoulinait autant"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

Yop les gens !!

Personnellement j'ai arrt de lire les papotages jusqu' ce que j'ai toute les propositions et que je les ai notes : pour ne pas m'influencer !

Maintenant que c'est fait, j'ai lu les 5 pages  :;): 

*Alors pour ma part, a y est : j'ai not les 14 participations !!
Et voici une info exclusive : mes notes vont de 5 44 !*

Bravo  toutes et  tous !

 ::merci:: 

P.S : comme a je met un peu de pressions sur mlny84  ::aie::

----------


## mlny84

> P.S : comme a je met un peu de pressions sur mlny84


Merci...  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> [B]Alors pour ma part, a y est : j'ai not les 14 participations !!


14 ?  ::koi:: 

J'en compte 15 moi...
 Tu es sr d'avoir not cette contribution 



> Et bien moi, je vais me contenter de voter.


 ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Maxoo

> 14 ? 
> 
> J'en compte 15 moi...


Mais non ... cherche pas de fausses raisons ! Assume ta participation jusqu'au bout  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Mais non ... cherche pas de fausses raisons ! Assume ta participation jusqu'au bout


j'assume, j'assume  ::mrgreen:: 
Mais as-tu compt la participation de minnesota (la 15me)

----------


## mlny84

> j'assume, j'assume 
> Mais as-tu compt la participation de minnesota (la 15me)


Non, nous ne l'avons pas compt (ou alors c'est le smiley de plomb assur  ::aie:: )

J'ai fini ma part des notes, il ne reste plus qu' faire un joli sujet quand Maxoo aura un peu de temps (alors, a fait quoi d'avoir la pression ?  ::twisted:: )

Le trio de tte est serr  1 point prs, les notes vont de *10* *77* !

*roulement de tambour*

----------


## Auteur

> Non, nous ne l'avons pas compt (ou alors c'est le smiley de plomb assur )


nan, nan, c'est pas du jeu a... Il a post dans les participations, il doit tre comptabilis !!! (et pis tant pis pour le smiley de plomb, il n'avait pas se tromper  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## minnesota

::mouarf:: 

Si on me met le smiley de plomb, que restera t'il pour auteur ???
Le smiley de la rouille ?  ::aie:: 
Nonnnn!

Allez, vient l Auteur  ::calin::  je sens le 10 qui pointe le bout de son nez  ::toutcasse::

----------


## pcaboche

> nan, nan, c'est pas du jeu a... Il a post dans les participations, il doit tre comptabilis !!! (et pis tant pis pour le smiley de plomb, il n'avait pas se tromper )


Ben ouais, il n'avait qu' poster dans le sujet o on retient captif le chef de l'glise catholique ("pape otage"  ::aie:: ).

----------


## minnesota

Il y en a qui se sentent sur la sellette on dirait.  ::mouarf:: 
Hum, c'est du croustillant tout a.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pcaboche

> Le trio de tte est serr  1 point prs...


Donc cette anne, on parlera de : "Miss smiley d'or", "Premire dauphine" et "Deuxime dauphine", c'est a ?  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Ben ouais, il n'avait qu' poster dans le sujet o on retient captif le chef de l'glise catholique ("pape otage" ).


 ::bravo::  pfiou,trs haut niveau le petit mot

----------


## Auteur

> Il y en a qui se sentent sur la sellette on dirait. 
> Hum, c'est du croustillant tout a.


tu ne te sens pas vis toi ?  ::aie:: 




> Le trio de tte est serr  1 point prs


Et puis avec la contribution "spciale" de pcaboche pour la premire place a va faire mal  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

C'est sur que la contribution de pcaboche a doit faire mal ...  ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> J'ai fini ma part des notes, il ne reste plus qu' faire un joli sujet quand Maxoo aura un peu de temps (alors, a fait quoi d'avoir la pression ? )


Gnralement c'est au premier de faire le sujet ... mais bon comme tu es modo je vais le faire  ::cry:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Auteur

> Gnralement c'est au premier de faire le sujet ... mais bon comme tu es modo je vais le faire


Y fallait tre modo  ::toutcasse:: 






oups les rsultats ne sont pas encore publis, il va discrtement me retirer des poins...  ::oops::  si j'en ai  ::pastaper::

----------


## Maxoo

t'inquite pas Auteur : tu n'en avais pas assez pour qu'on t'en retire  ::): 

Sinon pour les autres : Go, go go !!

----------


## gmotw

Flicitations, pcaboche! *\o/*
Comme quoi, tu vois que tu as bien fait de participer finalement.  ::aie:: 



(sinon, pour mlny84 qui n'a pas compris pour le dernier smiley, c'tait juste un monsieur avec du fromage qui dgouline de partout  ::ccool::  )

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Ouais ! Encore sur le podium !

Bravo aux deux premiers qui auront la joie d'organiser l'an prochain. Et du coup moi je pourrait encore jouer  ::mrgreen:: 


Auteur > C'est pas ton meilleur score la ?

----------


## Loceka

J'ai le droit de dire que les erreurs de copier/coller c'est le mal ?




> 9: -@_
> Un escargot qui fait du stop (sans doute pour aller plus vite...).
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De toute faon mme si j'ai pas le droit, je le prends, na !  ::P:

----------


## Auteur

> Auteur > C'est pas ton meilleur score la ?


Pour une fois je n'ai pas le smiley de l'audace  ::aie:: 
a n'a pas march la troisime fois  ::cry::

----------


## Maxoo

> J'ai le droit de dire que les erreurs de copier/coller c'est le mal ?


Je vois pas de quoi tu veux parler  ::whistle::

----------


## beuzy

Flicitations aux gagnants !!!

----------


## lper

Yep flicitations !!  ::ccool:: 

J'ai mme pas eu mon plomb... ::cry::

----------


## Auteur

> Yep flicitations !! 
> 
> J'ai mme pas eu mon plomb...


voili, voil : 

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

auteur  ::toutcasse:: 

Qui c'est qui rigole l ???  ::mouarf:: 
C'est minnesota  ::P:

----------


## pcaboche

> Flicitations, pcaboche! *\o/*


Merci, mais c'est toi qui aurait d gagner.

Je trouve ta participation vraiment sympa (l'histoire tait trs bien trouve) et le public a aussi beaucoup apprci (voir les votes).

 mon avis, tu as t victime d'un problme de notation pour le dernier smiley. Pourtant a se voit que c'est du fromage qui dgouline ! a fait mme des fils  la fin ! ("~~"  ::aie:: ).

Aussi *je te remets mon smiley d'or* :



Si j'ai particip, c'est :

parce que j'avais fait une promesse  mlnypour caser mon transsexuel Vietnamien (et quand je dis "caser", je ne veux pas dire que je lui cherche un partenaire, hein  ::aie:: )
Ensuite le plus dur fut de trouver une signification aux autres smiley (en particulier pour #=& , ce qui n'tait pas vident  ::aie::  )

Donc bon, je me contenterai du smiley d'argent (ce qui, de toute faon, n'enlve rien au fait qu'on va devoir trouver des smiley pour l'anne prochaine...  ::aie:: )

----------


## Auteur

> auteur 
> 
> Qui c'est qui rigole l ??? 
> C'est minnesota


moi au moment j'ai eu des points positifs pour ma participation et un smiley. Pas toi  ::mrgreen:: 
donc  ::toutcasse::  toi mme

----------


## pcaboche

Maxoo,  propos du transsexuel Vietnamien <:3))))~~  :



> Maxoo : 4, le pire c'est que maintenant je vois plus que a !!


C'est exactement la rflexion qui convient.

Imagine que tu rencontres une superbe fille avec une grosse "capacit pulmonaire". Tu la ramnes  l'htel, tu soulves dlicatement sa robe et tu vois un appendice dpasser. Et bien tu risques de te faire exactement la mme rflexion : "le pire c'est que maintenant je vois plus que a !!".  :8O: 

 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

> Imagine que tu rencontres une superbe fille avec une grosse "capacit pulmonaire". Tu la ramnes  l'htel, tu soulves dlicatement sa robe et tu vois un appendice dpasser.


en ne peu plus normal  ::aie::  c'tait sa jambe  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Flicitations aux vainqueurs !
Je suis bien content que la participation "percutante" (ou perforante) de pcaboche soit finalement reconnue et rcompense.
La petite posie de gmotw tait trs bien aussi, dommage que l'audace d'Auteur ait t punie. M'enfin fallait bien qu'il y en ait un qui ferme la marche, la prochaine fois ca sera peut tre moi, et puis sinon ca fait trs mission de Jacques Martin "tout le monde a gagn".





> _. Donc, Igor, notre code de la route interstellaire n'a pas fait dcoller notre notation.
> - Tout a fait, Grichka, et a en croire un des membres du Jury, nous avons mme failli nous crasher.
> . Certes, Igor, et il faut bien reconnaitre que par rapport a l'objectif, nous avons un peu mordu la poussire.
> - Tout a fait, Grichka, mais au moins, nos nouvelles prothses de menton auront amorti le choc.
> . A l'anne prochaine Igor.
> - A l'annee prochaine Grichka._

----------


## Alvaten

> Imagine que tu rencontres une superbe fille avec une grosse "capacit pulmonaire". Tu la ramnes  l'htel, tu soulves dlicatement sa robe et tu vois un appendice dpasser. Et bien tu risques de te faire exactement la mme rflexion : "le pire c'est que maintenant je vois plus que a !!".


Ca sent le vecu  ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

> Merci, mais c'est toi qui aurait d gagner.
> 
> Je trouve ta participation vraiment sympa (l'histoire tait trs bien trouve) et le public a aussi beaucoup apprci (voir les votes).
> 
>  mon avis, tu as t victime d'un problme de notation pour le dernier smiley. Pourtant a se voit que c'est du fromage qui dgouline ! a fait mme des fils  la fin ! ("~~" ).
> 
> Aussi *je te remets mon smiley d'or* :
> 
> 
> ...


Non, non, je te laisse le smiley d'or, j'ai peur que tu tentes de me refourguer des objets bizarres avec.  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> dommage que l'audace d'Auteur ait t punie.


Les deux annes prcdentes a avait march  :;): 
2008 2009

Mais je pense que cette anne ils se sont douts de quelque chose...  ::whistle::

----------


## Maxoo

> Les deux annes prcdentes a avait march 
> 2008 2009
> 
> Mais je pense que cette anne ils se sont douts de quelque chose...


Tout  fait, il faut savoir se remettre en question et trouver de nouvelles choses !

Il n'y a eu aucune audace cette anne de la part d'Auteur !

----------


## pcaboche

> Ca sent le vecu


 ::mouarf2:: 




> Non, non, je te laisse le smiley d'or, j'ai peur que tu tentes de me refourguer des objets bizarres avec.


 ::lol:: 

Mais non, a n'arrivera pas. Ce genre d'objet, c'est personnel. C'est comme les mecs : on en discute entre copines mais on ne se les prte pas.  ::aie::  (dommage, j'aurais bien aim que mon ex me "prtt"  certaines de ses copines  ::aie:: )




> Tout  fait, il faut savoir se remettre en question et trouver de nouvelles choses !
> 
> Il n'y a eu aucune audace cette anne de la part d'Auteur !


Il a eu au moins l'audace de prsenter sensiblement la mme chose pour la 3me anne conscutive, mais a commence  sentir le rchauff (un peu comme une blague qu'on trouve marrante la premire fois mais qui lasse trs vite si on la rpte).

En tous cas, le jury prend note pour l'anne prochaine...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Il n'y a eu aucune audace cette anne de la part d'Auteur !





> Il a eu au moins l'audace de prsenter sensiblement la mme chose pour la 3me anne conscutive, mais a commence  sentir le rchauff (un peu comme une blague qu'on trouve marrante la premire fois mais qui lasse trs vite si on la rpte).
> 
> En tous cas, le jury prend note pour l'anne prochaine...


Que nenni ! Que nenni ! L o c'tait audacieux c'est que ce n'tait pas le mme texte que les annes passes ! 


Je suis un incompris  ::triste::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

C'est vrai que cette anne il y avait du travail derrire ta proposition.

D'ailleurs tu as t rcompens par 10 points, comme quoi a paye  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> C'est vrai que cette anne il y avait du travail derrire ta proposition.
> 
> D'ailleurs tu as t rcompens par 10 points, comme quoi a paye


Regardez le celui-l qui fait le fier avec son smiley de bronze  ::langue:: 
Moi au moins j'ai eu 10 votes positifs et toi seulement 4. Donc l tu vois je te bats !  ::langue::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Tssss, tu sembles bien vite oublier que c'est en partie grace  moi que tu as eu ton second smiley d'audace l'an pass.
Bravo la reconnaissance  ::cry:: 

(D'abord tu as 6 votes ngatifs, alors que moi 0 donc au final c'est pareil  ::langue::  . (Et pas la peine d'aller me mettre un vote ngatif sinon je t'en ajoute un aussi !  ::massacre::  ))

----------


## pcaboche

Allons messieurs, calmons-nous ! Ou alors le jury de l'anne prochaine va dj commencer  distribuer des points ngatifs...  ::mrgreen:: 

*Edit :* Et l, Auteur risquerait de se renouveler... en tant le premier  obtenir un score ngatif !  ::aie::  (rcompens par le "smiley parpaing en bton" : a vaut moins cher que le plomb, et a te coule  pareil au fond...  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Maxoo

> Allons messieurs, calmons-nous ! Ou alors le jury de l'anne prochaine va dj commencer  distribuer des points ngatifs...


Tout a fait ! D'ailleurs le jury  toujours raison  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Tout a fait ! D'ailleurs le jury  toujours raison


Il y a aussi le "smiley Mentos" qui rafrachit l'haleine de ceux qui tentent d'amadouer le jury en leur lchant certains orifices...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mlny84

> Gnralement c'est au premier de faire le sujet ...


a n'avait jamais t prcis  ::calim2::  Mais  ::merci::  d'avoir fait le sujet




> (sinon, pour mlny84 qui n'a pas compris pour le dernier smiley, c'tait juste un monsieur avec du fromage qui dgouline de partout  )


<:3))))~~ : les 4 couches de fromages )))), ~~ la fume mais je vois pas le gars avec <:3  ::koi::  Je dois tre bigleuse... ou sinon  il a un chapeau bizarre  ::aie::  De toute faon maintenant c'est trop tard pour que je comprenne. Merci quand mme pour l'explication  ::P: 




> Les deux annes prcdentes a avait march 
> 2008 2009
> 
> Mais je pense que cette anne ils se sont douts de quelque chose...


 Tu aurais pu avoir le smiley de la rptition  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Tssss, tu sembles bien vite oublier que c'est en partie grace  moi que tu as eu ton second smiley d'audace l'an pass.
> Bravo la reconnaissance


ah oui tiens c'est bien vrai que tu as t dans le jury  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Tu aurais pu avoir le smiley de la rptition


Le _"smiley Alzheimer"_ : tous les ans il oublie ce qu'il a post l'anne prcdente, donc il reposte la mme chose cette anne, arguant que c'est quelque chose de nouveau (aussi appel _"smiley mmoire-de-poisson-rouge"_ ou encore _"smiley Steve Jobs vient encore de sortir un gadget driv de l'iPod/iPhone/iPad/iMac et le prsente comme une rvolution"_  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Invit

Flicitation aux gagnants et aux participants.



> malus : -1, pour ton pseudo que j'ai du copier/coller ^^


Dsol davoir us tes doigts. Discrimination sur mes origines?



> 7: $;
> Amsuis packt en estie! 'Suis cass, lh.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Maxoo : 0, no comment.
> mlny84 : 0, rien compris non plus


Belle exemple douverture culturelle en sanctionnant le franais utilis par des millions de personnes alors que la version identique pour la France a rcolt des points!
Lethnocentrisme franais dans toute sa splendeur
Je ne sais pas sil y a un organisme sur la discrimination des minorits audibles au sein du concours mais je vais me renseigner, et faire invalider les rsultats, croyez-moi!



> -1 pour le plagiat sur shadowmoon


Je navais pas lu les prcdentes participations mais parler deuros dans le contexte de cette binette (je cite *>'* ) rvle plus dun concours de circonstances et dune imagination pas trop innovante quun plagiat hont.



> bonus : +1, tu es le grand gagnant des malus !!


a me fait vraiment trs plaisir, jaime  ne pas laisser indiffrent!!!

----------


## pcaboche

> Dsol davoir us tes doigts. Discrimination sur mes origines?


Non, pas du tout !

Mais juste par curiosit : le jour de ton inscription, tu as invers les champs "login" et "mot de passe" ?  ::koi:: 

Si c'est le cas, j'imagine le pire :
login: 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ
mot de passe: toto
 ::aie:: 




> Belle exemple douverture culturelle en sanctionnant le franais utilis  par des millions de personnes alors que la version identique pour la  France a rcolt des points!


Et justement, "la version identique pour la  France", a donne quoi ?  ::koi:: 

Ne le prend surtout pas mal, mais moi non plus je n'ai pas compris...

----------


## minnesota

> Ne le prend surtout pas mal, mais moi non plus je n'ai pas compris...


Pourquoi chercher une explication sur tout ! Faut juste y croire, c'est tout  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> Discrimination sur mes origines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Maxoo
> 
> 
> ...


Personnellement j'ai rien compris non plus  ce que tu as crit, minorit culturelle ou non c'est pas lisible par un francophone "de base". Qui plus est google ne retourne rien quand on tape ce que tu as crit, ce qui n'aide pas  comprendre.

----------


## gmotw

a sert  quelque chose d'essayer de chercher une contrepterie dans la phrase ou je rflchis pour rien?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> a sert  quelque chose d'essayer de chercher une contrepterie dans la phrase ou je rflchis pour rien?


Pour rien !  ::mouarf:: 

Amsuis packt en estie! 'Suis cass, lh. 
quivaudrait  
Jai vraiment trop bu et je nai plus un rond maintenant.




> c'est pas lisible par un francophone "de base".


C'est l o je parle d'ethnocentrisme de base : considrer le Franais de France comme la rfrence "de base" de cette langue...
As-tu la prtention de penser que tu parles un franais "meilleur" que les millions d'Africains, de Belges, de Qubcois, etc... dont tu ne connais pourtant pas les expressions?

----------


## gmotw

C'est le patois de quel endroit, a? Parce que a m'a pas l'air francophone du tout.  ::mouarf:: 




Perso, j'vite d'utiliser mon vocabulaire brestois pour que les autres me comprennent, c'est pas une question d'ethnocentrisme, c'est une question de logique. ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> Jai vraiment trop bu et je nai plus un rond maintenant.


Ca me rassure, a t'aurais valu la mme note  ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

et pan !  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> c'est pas une question d'ethnocentrisme, c'est une question de logique.


 ::mouarf2:: 

J'adore !


Juste pour info : le jury de l'anne prochaine ne comprend pas le Qubcois ( part quelques expressions comme: "tabernac' de clisse", "tu m'fais crisse", "checker la malle", "magasiner", "maringouin", "canne de bean", "des gosses"... ce qui limite srieusement la conversation  ::aie:: ).

Si quelqu'un veut vraiment le faire en Qubcois, qu'il aille jusqu'au bout de son dlire : faire le concours 100% en Qubcois. Par contre, il ne faut pas oublier les sous-titres pour le jury. Le jury adore les gens qui vont jusqu'au bout de leurs dlires, mais en mme temps il faut qu'il soit en mesure de juger...  ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> Si quelqu'un veut vraiment le faire en Qubcois, qu'il aille jusqu'au bout de son dlire : faire le concours 100% en Qubcois. Par contre, il ne faut pas oublier les sous-titres pour le jury. Le jury adore les gens qui vont jusqu'au bout de leurs dlires, mais en mme temps il faut qu'il soit en mesure de juger...


Ah j'ai tellement hte d'tre  l'anne prochaine pour tre juger par le grand pcaboche  ::ccool::

----------


## Auteur

> Juste pour info : le jury de l'anne prochaine ne comprend pas le Qubcois ( part quelques expressions comme: "tabernac' de clisse", "tu m'fais crisse", "checker la malle", "magasiner", "maringouin", "canne de bean", "des gosses"... ce qui limite srieusement la conversation ).





> Ah j'ai tellement hte d'tre  l'anne prochaine pour tre juger par le grand pcaboche


Visiblement le concours a dj commenc, puisque le jury a commenc  diter les rgles du jeu  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Ah j'ai tellement hte d'tre  l'anne prochaine pour tre juger par le grand pcaboche


Toi, tu veux ton "smiley Mentos"...  :;):   ::lol::   ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> Visiblement le concours a dj commenc, puisque le jury a commenc  diter les rgles du jeu


Je propose effectivement que le jury nous fasse un concours pour dbut Janvier  ::aie::   ::aie:: 




> Toi, tu veux ton "smiley Mentos"...


Non ! Je veux gagner honntement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Je propose effectivement que le jury nous fasse un concours pour dbut Janvier


on sera en 2011, c'est donc parfait pour le "Smiley d'or 2011"  ::mrgreen::

----------

